# Travelling Overseas After Citizenship Application



## ih8un (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi,

So my wife has finally submitted her Citizenship Application after 4 years in Australia. We are now just waiting for it to be processed 12-14 months they reckon.

We want to travel overseas but not sure how this will effect our current application. I did call the Citizenship line, and the operator said we can travel with no issue and that we just need to advise them of dates. I asked the operator if that information is verifiable on the Home Affairs website to which he said no.

I would like to hear from other members on this forum with their experience and knowledge regarding this matter. Our main concern is the residency requirements and how traveling will effect that.

Thanks


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

It wouldn't affect the residency requirement since those are a "time of application" requirement. I think they need to know as they don't approve citizenship applications while you're outside Australia. When I applied, I had a business trip planned and they were happy with my estimated dates. But yes, they did ask for this information.


----------

